# UI ausblenden



## Remor (12. März 2011)

Hallo, ich habe im Internet ein bisschen gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden, weiss jemand von euch wie man das UI in Rift ( in wow --> ALT + y) ausblendet für Screenshots?

Lieber Gruss Remor


----------



## Pullox-Lothar (12. März 2011)

Remor schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe im Internet ein bisschen gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden, weiss jemand von euch wie man das UI in Rift ( in wow --> ALT + y) ausblendet für Screenshots?
> 
> Lieber Gruss Remor



STRG-U ...ansonsten schau doch einfach unter "Tastaturbelegungen" nach


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. März 2011)

super danke, ich kam grad auf buffed.de nur um genau diesen thread zu erstellen =DD brauch ich jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Hellyes (12. März 2011)

Vielleicht sollte noch erwähnt werden, dass einmal strg+u das UI ausblendet und das zweite mal strg+u zusätzlich die Namen von den Chars und den Begleitern.


----------



## Healor (13. März 2011)

Kurze Frage zur UI

Ist es möglich, die Gruppenmitglieder, die ja links am Bildschirm angezeigt werden, so wie bei einem Schlachtzug anzuordnen? Also lediglich die HP Anzeige und Name? Ich habe schon so ziemlich alles durchgeschaut. Bei den Einstellungen der Oberfläche und dem Layout.

Das einzige was ich bis jetzt hingekriegt habe wäre das Portrait samt HP Anzeige des Gruppenmitglieds zu verkleinern.

Ich hätte es aber gerne so wie in einem Schlachtzug.


----------



## excessively (13. März 2011)

Healor schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zur UI
> 
> Ist es möglich, die Gruppenmitglieder, die ja links am Bildschirm angezeigt werden, so wie bei einem Schlachtzug anzuordnen? Also lediglich die HP Anzeige und Name? Ich habe schon so ziemlich alles durchgeschaut. Bei den Einstellungen der Oberfläche und dem Layout.
> 
> ...



jop, einfach den grp leader bitten die grp in einen schlachtzug zu ändern - bringt keine nachteile sondern nur vorteile für den healer


----------



## Camuro (13. März 2011)

Wäre nett wenn sie vielleicht später noch ein paar mehr Modifikationen für die UI einbauen würden. 
Vielleicht sowas wie verschiedenen Skins oder so. 
Das mit dem Ausblenden hab ich auch verzweifelt gesucht, um anständige Screens zu machen ohne den ganzen Firlefanz. xD


----------



## Dakirah (13. März 2011)

Also bei mir ist 

1) Strg(control) + u = UI weg
2) Strg(control) + u = Sind alle Namen auch weg 
3) Strg(control) + u = Alles wieder da

Bei wenn es nicht so ist, einfach mal in der Tastaturbelegung schauen : UI ausblenden - Und natürliche eine Belegung drauf.
War aber Standard.


----------



## Healor (13. März 2011)

excessively schrieb:


> jop, einfach den grp leader bitten die grp in einen schlachtzug zu ändern - bringt keine nachteile sondern nur vorteile für den healer



Aus dem Grund hätte ich das gerne so, ist angenehmer zu heilen.

Ich selbst kann da nichts umstellen?


----------



## Hellyes (13. März 2011)

excessively schrieb:


> jop, einfach den grp leader bitten die grp in einen schlachtzug zu ändern - bringt keine nachteile sondern nur vorteile für den healer



Bringt aber einen Nachteil für den Tank. So kann ich nicht mehr mit einem Blick sehen, wieviel Mana der Heiler gerade hat.


----------



## excessively (13. März 2011)

ja, das mag stimmen, jedoch seh ich das nicht so tragisch, da das mana-reggen extremst schnell geht - sprich man setzt sich hin u. kann auch kurz darauf aufstehen um weiterzulaufen 
und falls es wirklich brenzlig werden sollte, sagt man als heiler halt kurz was oder der tank wechselt für eine sekunde sein target und schaut sich das mana an.
und es gibt ja auch noch manatränke 

also nicht wirklich ein nachteil mmn.


----------



## excessively (13. März 2011)

Healor schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund hätte ich das gerne so, ist angenehmer zu heilen.
> 
> Ich selbst kann da nichts umstellen?



nein - du selbst kannst da nichts umstellen, es sei denn du bist der grpleader^^


----------

